# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Iniciacion de uva de mesa red globe

## joaquin cid

hola muy buenas estimado amigo, escribo este articulo para encontrar una persona que me aconseje del cultivo de la uva de mesa red globe. Para que me oriente del modo mas eficaz, de como puedo rentabilizar dicho cultivo. Me gustaria que me aconsejara del plan de abonado, del rendimiento de la uva, de la comercializacion de dicha uva, de las ventajas del clima de la uva en España (Andalucia). En definitiva soy un agricultor nuevo que quiere empezar a comercializar dicha uva, y me gustaria de que me dijera de como sacar mayor provecho al cultivo. Tambien de los riegos tanto en verano como en invierno. Estaria encantado de que alguien me orientara. Con mucho afecto y un cordial saludo un agricultor.Temas similares: Ciclo productivo de la uva de mesa Red Globe Uva de Mesa Red Globe (HUMAY 2009) Campaña uva red globe I curso avanzado teórico práctico: Cultivo de uva de mesa red globe y otras de exportación Se vende uva red globe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Joaquín:  *¡Bienvenido a AgroFórum.pe!...*  Sobre tu consulta, espero que poco a poco podamos entre todos darte una mano para que manajes y rentabilices de la mejor manera tu cultivo, pero déjame preguntarte primero si sabes de alguien que cultive uva red globe en Andalucía y qué tipo de clima, suelo y agua tendrías en tu campo. 
Yo no soy agricultor, y sé muy poco sobre el manejo de la uva red globe, pero sí te puedo dar información de mercados y algunos otros datos que vaya consiguiendo de mis contactos, pero creo que deberíamos empezar por saber si es factible o no cultivar este tipo de uva en Andalucía, y las condiciones en las que desarrollarías este cultivo. Dependiendo de esa información, creo que podemos ir avanzando paso a paso, ya que te informo que el gremio de uveros suele ser muy reservado con todo el tema del manejo y comercialización de esta variedad de uva -cosa que lamento-. De todas formas te comento que mi padre y mis hermanos cultivan y exportan uvas red globe, por lo que podría intermediar por ti para hacerles algunas consultas, pero vayamos del principio al final. 
Sobre la comercialización, te comento que si obtienes uvas de calidad y de buen calibre; y difundes el manejo de tu campo a través de este portal por ejemplo, seguramente vas a tener a varios tiburones peleándose por tu fruta al final del proceso. Sin embargo, lo difícil es lograr eso, pero el objetivo de este foro es ayudarte a que lo logres. 
Cuéntanos un poco acerca del negocio de la uva de mesa en España, y danos más información sobre las condiciones del terreno, agua y clima de tu zona. 
Saludos; y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe

----------


## joaquin cid

Saludos Cordiales, Equipo de AgroFórum.pe  hola buen amigo recibido tu consulta espero que conozca un poco sobre el terreno que voy a cultivar. Respecto al clima es bueno para dicho cultivo, porque varios son los agricultores que tienen ya esa clase de uva, en difinitva que le va bien, pero el inconveniente que se ve en dicho cultivo es el sol que quema dicha uva por eso estamos pensando en techar dicha uva con tela para que no las queme el sol ni se las coman los pajaros, en difinitiva una especie de invernadero para ser mas exacto. Por otro lado el suelo es de tierra colorada y barro alverizo debajo segun me han comentado una buena tierra para dicho cultivo. Sobre el agua, va por un sistema de goteo por planta, vamos que no le falta el agua. Por eso quiere que me aconseje que debo de hacer para sacarle el mayor rendimiento al cultivo y pueda defenderme en el mercado con dicho producto. Ademas me gustaria abrir mercado y sacar la mayor produccion en dicho cultivo

----------


## Picante

Hola, soy estudiante de ing. agroindustrial tengo masomenos una respuesta a tu pregunta espero ayudarte aunque no este muy relacionado con mi carrera. Antes que te diga algunos pasos a seguir para la uva red globe ten en cuenta que mientras mayor sea la inversion de tu campo te dara mejores resultados y por lo tanto mejor economia. 
Segun lo que nos cuentas tiene una buena tierra ya que el barro retiene bastante humedad, con respecto a la temperatura y radiacion solar, lo puedes controlar con una malla rashel de 60% de opacidad ya que la uva necesita de luz para realizar su proceso y no hay que cortarle mucha luz; necesitas realizar podas, abonamientos foliares y edaficos, utilizacion de insecticidas biologicos o quimicos para las diferentes plagas,etc.
Agrego que el rendimiento en Peru en los primeros años es de 15000 kg/ha, y el pais que mayor rendimiento registra en uva de mesa en gral. es Japon.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola, soy estudiante de ing. agroindustrial tengo masomenos una respuesta a tu pregunta espero ayudarte aunque no este muy relacionado con mi carrera. Antes que te diga algunos pasos a seguir para la uva red globe ten en cuenta que mientras mayor sea la inversion de tu campo te dara mejores resultados y por lo tanto mejor economia. 
> Segun lo que nos cuentas tiene una buena tierra ya que el barro retiene bastante humedad, con respecto a la temperatura y radiacion solar, lo puedes controlar con una malla rashel de 60% de opacidad ya que la uva necesita de luz para realizar su proceso y no hay que cortarle mucha luz; necesitas realizar podas, abonamientos foliares y edaficos, utilizacion de insecticidas biologicos o quimicos para las diferentes plagas,etc.
> Agrego que el rendimiento en Peru en los primeros años es de 15000 kg/ha, y el pais que mayor rendimiento registra en uva de mesa en gral. es Japon.

 Estimado Picante: 
Te agradezco sinceramente tu colaboración en este tema, porque se trata de un cultivo de interés común para muchísimos usuarios de AgroFórum.pe, y como se habrán podido dar cuenta muchos, no hay mucha información sobre uva ni mucha gente intercambiando información. 
Conozco a muchas personas involucradas en el negocio de la uva de mesa en el Perú, pero ninguno participa en AgroFórum.pe, o no están dispuestos a intercambiar información sobre uva de mesa libremente -porque no tienen tiempo, o porque no les parece una buena idea compartir conocimiento e información en un negocio como este. Por eso me ha parecido genial que un ingeniero agroindustrial nos empiece a dar algunas pistas de lo que se necesita para cultivas uvas red globe.  
De mi parte, les prometo una bonita sorpresa en cuanto a este tema, ya que uno de mis hermanos tiene la explicación -en su cabeza- y las fotografías de la instalación de un pequeño campo de prueba de uva red globe en Santa Rosa. Espero poder grabar su explicación para transcribirla a todos ustedes junto con las fotos del proceso, pero les pido a todos los que estén en capacidad de opinar, que lo hagan por el bien de nuestra agricultura. 
Creo que sería bueno que exista más información sobre los principales cultivos de agroexportación del Perú, para las personas que podrían estar en capacidad de invertir en nuestro país y contribuir así al desarrollo "SOSTENIBLE" de nuestra agricultura, a la reducción de la pobreza y al futuro de nuestro país. 
Muchas gracias de nuevo; y espero poder seguir aprendiendo del tema. 
Saludos desde Londres

----------


## joaquin cid

Gracias a las opiniones que me mandais pero quiero recabar informacion para asi comenzar con buen pie lo que se trata de este cultivo que es la uva red globe. Me han comentado tambien que pida informacion de un ingeniero que se llama Alan  Watkin, que sabe mas o menos del tema si alguien lo conoces por favor que contacte conmigo lo agradeceria mucho. Para empezar mi articulo, prefiero hablar de que manera seria capaz de capta cliente para la venta y comercializacion de esta especialidad de uva, siendo un agricultor pequeño con ganas de hacer un proyecto importante en mi vida y asi labrar mi futuro como empresario. Pero necesito que alguien me aconseje de como empezar dicho proyecto, porque bien la uva la produzco, pero no se como comercializarla, por eso pido opinion de este tema. Ademas tambien pido opinion que ventaja seria para conseguir, como he dicho anteriormente en otros articulos, la mayor produccion en dicho cultivo (que abonos le voy echando, cuando seria el tiempo mejor para la poda, cuanta agua necesita, en definitiva todo). Ademas sabiendo que el clima de Andalucia (España), es muy parecido al del Peru. Por eso y con mucho gusto me encantaria de que alguien me opinara de algo de este cultivo, lo agradeceria mucho. Como puedo abrirme las  puertas es lo que  quiero yo, venga un abrazo, un amigo

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola joaquín: 
Primero que nada te recomendaría que revises las estadísticas de exportación de uva red globe de tu país. Allí fíjate si el negocio viene creciendo y a qué tazas o porcentajes. Fíjate también a qué mercados va la fruta que sale desde España y qué precios se suelen pagar por la fruta allí, para que tengas el panorama más claro de lo que podrías hacer en caso coseches uva red globe. 
Una vez hecho el análisis de la situación, y tomada la decisión de incursionar en dicho negocio, debes ver la manera en que vas a comercializar la uva que vas a producir. En ese sentido, debes definir si vas a ser tú mismo el que va exportar, o vas requerir de algún intermediario o exportador para que te ayude a empacar y a colocar tu producto en los mercados internacionales.  
En tu caso, creo que lo más recomendable es que empieces a tomar contacto con intermediarios y/o exportadores para que les ofrezcas tu futura producción, y negocies con ellos un buen trato, para que al final de todo el proceso obtengas las ganancias esperadas. No sé muy bien cómo se plantean estos contratos, pero la idea es que te asegures un comprador, así como ellos se estarían asegurando a un productor.  
Ese es mi consejo, pero recuerda que antes de comercializar uva red globe, debes producirla con calidad de exportación y a gran escala para que sea un buen negocio. Ahora, si me dices que tú estás en capacidad de cultivar uva red globe de exportación, tal vez te pueda ayudar desde aquí para conseguirte interesados en tu fruta. Una buena manera de generar interés en tu fruta por ejemplo, es haciéndole un seguimiento a tu cultivo con información técnica del manejo y fotografías, a través de este foro. 
Si al final de ese seguimiento demuestras con tu información y fotos que cuentas con uva red globe de exportación, seguramente no tendrás que hacer mucho para conseguir interesados en tu fruta, ya que tu seguimiento estaría alojado en los principales buscadores de Internet y serían muchas las personas que conocerían acerca de tu producción.  
Hasta ahora es algo que nadie ha hecho en AgroFórum.pe, pero te puedo garantizar mejores resultados de comercialización y muchos más intersados en tu fruta si lo haces. La cuestión es que toma algo de tiempo hacerlo, pero no olvides que es una excelente manera de recibir también consejos durante el proceso de cultivo, hasta la cosecha misma. 
Saludos; y espero haberte orientado un poquito acerca de cómo comercializar uva de mesa red globe. Si tienes alguna pregunta o duda en particular, tal vez sea más fácil darte un respuesta. 
Bruno

----------


## ANDREUS

Estimado cid.
No manejo cultivos para consumo en fresco de uva , solo trabajo con cultivos de uvas finas para producir vinos finos como muy rara que exista aun en peru pero que van camino a estos temas.
De todas maneras le recomendaria que busque las exigencias climatica y agronomicas de la uva red globe en internet y luego haga un plan de riego por hectarea en base al tema climatologico ,dependiendo del lugar donde este ubicado su cultivo. 
Si tiene riego por goteo es lo mas caro pero la mejor manera de ahorrar dinero a la larga porque no necesita fertilizar sino que en el riego distribuye todo sin tener que hacer laboreos en las pplantas. 
Un saludo cordial

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## joaquin cid

hola de nuevo amigos del foro, os escribo estas lineas para poder saber mas del culltivo que estoy realizando. ya que le quiero sacar mayor provecho como es la uva red globe. De momento, quiero que alguien me explique  o me sugiera como estan los precios de esta uva por España, si me lo podeis decir, porque yo no encuentro la manera de hacerlo. Se, que este año, ha sido creo yo, por lo que estoy viviendo como pequeño agricultor,  muy malo para la uva. Me comentan, que hay muchos agricultores que han cobrado dicha uva a un precio de unos 0.20 centimos de euros hasta unos 0.30 centimos de euros. En definitiva muy barato, por eso quiero que alguien del foro puede ayudame y me puede decir como ha estado el precio de la uva red globe este año (en euros si puede ser) en España. Por este motivo, quiero ser yo el empresario de mi uva, es decir, comercializar la uva para que otros no se lleven el dinero, ya que el agricultor es el que mas gastos tiene y el que mas trabajo realiza y el que menos cobra. Por eso, en vez de pasar por tantas manos la uva, quiero que sea yo mas o menos el intermediario, con ayuda de otro intermediario que me aconseje de como es mejor comercializar dicha uva. Porque ya realizado una inversion tan grande, lo que no puede ser es que otros sin trabajar se lleve el beneficio de la uva. Ademas, me gustaria saber, el plan de abonado, si se riega mucho o poco, del la forma de la poda, que fosfato son buenos para la cosecha. Ya se que el tema este es un poquito reservado, no se por que, lo suyo es ampliar conocimientos y ayudarnos mutuamente, asi sera mas facil sobrellevar la uva. Bueno, espero que despues de estas lineas, halla alguien que quiera compartir algunos conocimientos conmigo, ya que como soy nuevo en esto se me escapan de las manos algunas ideas, como el modo de comercializar la uva, la manera de como luchar por un precio justo de la uva, como cultivar la uva para sacar mayor rendimiento ha dicho cultivo. Espero que halla alguien, con abrazo y cordial saludo un agricultor con ganas de aprender.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Joaquín: 
Yo creo que debes tomar decisiones, pero una a la vez. Primero que nada vas a tener que establecer de la manera más objetiva posible, si sería rentable o no cultivar uvas red globe en tu país o región. En ese sentido, si los precios que se suelen pagar allí por el producto son malos, y tus costos de producción son relativamente altos; probablemente no sea tan buena idea cultivar uva red globe. Para ello, necesitas un cuadro de costos de producción por hectárea y las estadísticas de exportación de uva red globe de tu país, que supongo las puedes conseguir del Ministerio de Agricultura de país, o de alguna institución u organismo que lleve el registro de todas las exportaciones de España. Es casi un hecho que tenga que existir esa información también en tu país, porque incluso aquí manejamos nuestras estadísticas de exportación. A mi vuelta te puedo pasar un cuadro con los mercados de destino a donde van nuestras uvas, ya que tal vez te sirva de referencia; sin embargo, es muy importante que consigas la información de volúmenes exportados, precios y mercados de tu país. Pregunta a otros agricultores dónde puedes coseguir esa información para que tomes una decisión al respecto. 
Sobre lo de ser tú mismo el que comercializará la uva, te comento que es más rentable, pero también algo más riesgoso. Para ser tú mismo el comercializador, debes tener contactos de confianza en los mercados internacionales y debes estar en capacidad de realizar toda la labor logística de exportación y sus respectivos papeleos. Entiendo que quieras ser tú mismo el que comercialice tu uva, pero eso va a depender mucho de la capacidad que tengas para exportar uva red globe. En ese sentido, tú vas a tener que asumir todos los gastos de empaque, transporte, materiales de embalaje, etc, etc.  
Como te digo, primero decide si es un cultivo rentable; pero te recomiendo incluir en los costos los servicios de una exportadora para que en el peor de los casos acudas a ellos para que te ayuden a colocar tus uvas en los mercados internacionales. 
Si aún así, decides ser tú mismo el comercializador de tu uva; sólo nos queda ayudarte con los consejos que podamos darte o los contactos que te podamos proveer para que lo hagas. Una vez hayas decidido sembrar uva red globe, empieza a preguntar de a pocos lo que se necesita para cultivarla. Por ejemplo, yo empezaría preguntando acerca de la instalación de un campo de uva red globe y cuál sería el mejor patrón para tu zona de cultivo -si es que se utilizan patrones, porque no estoy seguro-. Cuando tengas claro ese tema, pasa a los siguientes de manera ordenada: Riego, Fertilización, Podas, Cosecha, etc. 
Bueno joaquín, esa es mi opinión al respecto; así que dejo a los demás para ver si te pueden ayudar con este tema. 
Saludos

----------


## joaquin cid

Ya una vez decidido cultivar la uva red globe, me gustaria que me aconsejara de cuales son los pasos a seguir para la comercializacion de dicha uva, ya que en este mundo yo soy nuevo y no tengo ni idea. No se como captar a los compradores, ni se de que manera hay que hacer para captarlos. Quiero ser cauto, porque no quiero que me engañen, por eso os pido opinion de que debo hacer, porque lo veo un poco dificil el comercializar uno solo tu producto, ya que tienes que tener una poco de experiencia para moverte en este mundo del comercio. Por otro lado, no se como puedo conocer los precios de la uva de mi pais (España), ya que estoy un poco perdido por internet buscando, pero no lo encuentro. Entonces pido haber si hay alguien que me pueda ayudar, para poder saber cual fue el precio de la uva red globe este año 2010 en España. Ademas, si el agricultor que esta empezando, desea hacer un proyecto de futuro tiene alguna subvecion por la comunidad de mi pais (España), se que me vais a decir que lo busque pero es que no se como hacerlo, por eso escribo estas lineas para saber si hay alguien que pueda conocer algo de esto. Una vez sembrado la planta, que plan de abonado debo de tener, que fosfato hay que echarles, cuanta agua debo de suministrarles. Si es conveniente de tirarles las uvas el primer año, ya que me comenta que es aconsejable para que la planta se haga mas fuerte y mas grueso la planta. Ya que hay tanto ladron, haber si hay alguien honesto, y podamos hacer negocios. Un cordial saludo de un amigo.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola de nuevo joaquín: 
Me parece que la única manera de saber quién te puede proveer estadísticas de exportaciones españolas es investigando, preguntando y averiguando con tus demás paisanos o compatriotas. Obviamente las búsquedas en Internet también ayuda, pero necesitas contactarte direcatemente con otros agricultores o exportadores en tu país. Tiene que haber un Ministerio de Comercio Exterior o alguna institución, como te dije, que deben poder ayudarte aunque sea para que te digan dónde puedes conseguir información sobre el comercio de uva red globe en tu país. Tienes que llamar por teléfono, mandar correos, ir a las oficinas, etc, etc; pero si te quedas en tu campo esperando a que los compradores o la información crezcan de la tierra, va a ser muy difícil que concretes esta idea. Probablemente podamos conseguir el precio de la uva española, pero la verdad no estoy seguro.  
¿Cómo se hace para conseguir clientes?... Es también muy parecido; hay que moverse mucho y establecer distintos contactos con la gente que trabaja en la producción y comercialización de uva red globe en España. Por otra parte, ya sabes que este foro es una ventana para que conozcan tu campo y sepan que eres un productor que desea comercializar uva red globe desde allí. Definitivamente -como te vengo aconsejando- si le haces un seguimiento a tu cultivo y nos muestras mediante fotos y texto el manejo que le das a tus uvas de principio a fin, por lo menos van a ser muchos los peruanos que sepamos y conozcamos que tienes uva red globe de exportación. De esa manera, ya tienes más oprtunidades de conseguir clientes, pues desde aquí alguien te podría ayudar a comercializarlas -en el mejor de los casos por su puesto- o si no serán comercializadores en España o en cualquier otra parte del mundo porque así funcionan estos foros (son vistos en todo el mundo). 
También tienes que anunciar en todos los medios digitales especializados en agricultura allá en España, como por ejemplo www.agroterra.com. Si no me esquivo, ese es un portal español y se especializa en compra y venta de productos agrarios. En ese sentido, ya tienes 2 comunidades virtuales a tu servicio; y como siempre, hay que pensar, trabajar, equivocarse, acertar; y así uno avanza. La idea es tratar de equivocarse lo menos posible, pero olvídate que errores vas a seguir cometiendo toda tu vida. 
Por último, déjame explicarte modestamente el proceso de comercialización. Primero se cosecha uva de exportación (no cualquier uva, porque existen requerimientos) con personas como tu o como yo. Luego se colocan los racimos cuidadosamente en jabas y se transportan a una planta de empaque. Luego, otras personas como tu o como yo, las empaca en distintas cajas para exportación (cartón, plastico, madera) con diversas bolsas y materiales para que la fruta se pueda transportar y llegue perfecta a cualquier otro mercado en el mundo entero. Otras veces las empacan directamente en envases de plástico, listas para el consumidor final. Finalmente, la fruta se almacena en cámaras de frío y se transporta también con frío a los mercados de destino. 
Y te voy a dejar aquí mismo un video que yo hice sobre uva de mesa peruana, que seguramente te va a dar una idea más clara del negocio (que está colgado en el foro de videos); así que espero que te sirva:     
Saludos; y suerte con las averiguaciones. 
PD: Te recomiendo también que aprendas a utilizar mejor la herramienta de Internet, porque allí está casi todo -o al menos cómo conseguirlo-, pero hay que saber cómo buscar y buscar muchísimo.

----------


## joaquin cid

hola mi buen amigo, en respuesta a tus sugerencias, me gustaria que me dijeras con quien tengo el gusto de hablar, si es Vd. agricultor o eres ingeniero agronomo, si te dedicas a cultivar la uva o a comercializarlas o si estas en una cooperativa adjunto. Bueno, me gustaria que me dijese como ha ido el año de uva alli en tu pais o alrededores y asi voy yo tambien conociendo como esta el mercado por latinoamerica, no te parece. Si Vd. comercializa la uva por tu cuenta me gustaria cuales son los pasos que has tenido que hacer para introducirte en el mundo del comercio agricola. Una vez mas, y con el conocimiento que creo que Vd. tiene, haber si me comenta cuales son los liquidos y fosfatos que les echa a la uva una vez cultivada y cuales son los procedimientos a seguir en temas de riego. Para comercializarlas, no se en que pagina voy a buscar, porque estoy un poco perdido, y tambien como tu sabras, no quiero que nadie me engañe, porque una inversion que he echo no es para que le engañe a uno, verdad no. Ya se que para abrir mercado, primero tengo que tener buen producto y segundo buen vendedor para que me las compre a buen precio. Ahora una pregunta te digo, como se yo, en caso que haya un comprador extranjero que quiera comprar mis uvas, que hago para fiarme de el, si no se si se va a quedar con el producto y el dinero y que paso tengo que seguir si soy nuevo en esto. Gracias por escucharme, un saludo.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola joaquín: 
Precisamente, el problema es que no soy ni agricultor, ni Ingeniero Agrónomo. Yo soy publicista, pero soy parte de una familia algo extensa de agricultores e Ingenieros Agronómos; y es por eso que hice este foro y que te puedo dar alguna información que humildemente manejo al respecto. 
Recientemente estoy ofreciendo mis servicios de representación para ayudar a productores como tú, a comercializar uva de mesa a los mercados internacionales, pero soy un bebé de cuna en este aspecto. Mi hermano es exportador de uva de mesa, y se dedica a comercializarla. Pues te comento que lo hace de manera fácil, ya que trabaja en una empresa importante que tiene clientes, recibidores, y todo un equipo de logística para comercializar uva de mesa alrededor del mundo. Digamos que sólo él y otros exportadores pueden estar prácticamente seguros de que no los van a estafar, pero aún así, nunca se sabe cuando se van a presentar problemas; y es allí cuando ellos tienen que solucionarlo sin perjudicarte a ti como productor. 
Como te vuelvo a repetir, no creo que puedas comercializar tú mismo la uva que produzcas, porque como yo, tú también pareces estar en la cuna todavía; y como bien dices, no hay manera de saber "científicamente" si estás tratando con alguien serio o un estafador. Por eso, te recomiendo contratar los servicios de una exportadora española para que ellos comercialicen tu uva; pero igual tienes que tener cuidado para que no se vayan a aprovechar de ti y que las condiciones del contrato se cumplan. La comercialización de uva, así como de todo producto perecible, es un tema muy delicado que requiere de conocimiento y muchos contactos alrededor del planeta, así que debes decidir si te corres el riesgo tú mismo para ganar lo más posible, o decidir si contratas a un intermediario o a una exportadora para que te comercialice tu producción, y así te olvides de los problemas de comercializarla tú mismo. 
Con respecto al manejo de la uva de mesa, no te puedo ayudar porque sinceramente no sé casi nada al respecto, por lo que vas a tener que esperar a que otros usuarios te respondan para ver si aclaras tus dudas. Y cuando tenga un poco más de tiempo, te paso alguna estadísticas de exportación de uva de mesa peruana y/o de uva red globe producida aquí. 
Saludos

----------


## joaquin cid

hola de nuevo, me han comentado que la uva red globe en mi zona, es una uva tardia, por lo que conlleva a la hora de comercializarla, es un retraso. Por otro lado, me dicen que la tierra donde quiero cultivar la uva, es una tierra fuerte, por lo que la uva no coge color uniforme, quiero decir, que no coge todo el color el racimo. En cambio, si fuese una tierra suave, pues si valdria cultivar porque tienes mas ventajas a la hora de cosecharlas. Bueno, me gustaria que me aconsejara si lo que estoy diciendo es verdad, o por el contrario, se puede cultivar dicha uva en una tierra fuerte (tierra colorada, con subsuelo alverizo).

----------


## Arturito

hola soy de agentina y somos productores de uva de mesa. cualquier cosa que necessites esoty a tu disposicion. una pregunta alguien escucho del efecto del fosfanato de potasio, para mejorar el color de cubrimiento  en bayas rojas??/
SAludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Buenas noches :  
Para mejorar el suelo nada mejor que la materia orgánica de ganado vacuno, caprino, ovino, etc; procesada con los microorganismos eficaces EM. Vas a tener una mejor calidad de UVA.  
Para uniformizar la coloración y aumentar la concentración de azucares (brix) tuve oportunidad de ejecutar un trabajo el cual monitoree personalmente durante un mes y con brixometro en mano aplicando lo siguiente :  Fósoforo + Potasio + boro a partir de 20% de enevero natural dos aplicaciones con intervalo de una semana con equipo arbus adaptado y a dosis de (P+K) = 3kg/ha/aplicación + Boro = 500g/ha/aplicación. El producto que puedes usar en argentina te recomiendo que tenga agentes quelatantes u acidos carboxilicos u aminoacidos. 
Para adquirir los Microorganismos eficaces que son una maravilla en todo sentido de la palabra contactate con esta persona en Argentina : 
Contacto: Ing. Raul Higa 
Dirección: Dean Funes 857 - Local 1 - CP: X5000AAQ - Cordoba - Argentina 
Tel: +54 (351) 4271591  +54 (351) 4271591  
Fax: +54 (351) 4233561
E-mail: info@emjta.com.ar 
Sin otro particular y esperando que me cuentes como te fue y algún día visitar tus campos. 
Un amigo más.

----------


## Arturito

carlos: me gustaria que me especique es el tema del p y boro, que fuentes son las que utilizas,  la mezclas qjue me das, es todo junto???  El boro va en la misma solucion.??? ademas te pregunto, escucvhaste hablar  del fosfonato de potasio???? y del drop???

----------


## lc1045

Hola a todos, 
se muy poco de agricultura pero me gustaria invertir en eso. Me estan ofreciendo un terreno en Ica y me dicen que lo mejor seria cultivar uva de mesa, sobretodo Red Globe. En internet hay informacion discordante en cuanto a los costos y sobretodo en cuanto a la produccion x hectarea ( desde 15 hasta mas de 50 tons.). Les agradeceria mucho si pudieran darme consejos o sitios en internet en donde pueda encontrar informacion veridica.
De antemano muchas gracias.

----------

luis_tava

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola a todos, 
> se muy poco de agricultura pero me gustaria invertir en eso. Me estan ofreciendo un terreno en Ica y me dicen que lo mejor seria cultivar uva de mesa, sobretodo Red Globe. En internet hay informacion discordante en cuanto a los costos y sobretodo en cuanto a la produccion x hectarea ( desde 15 hasta mas de 50 tons.). Les agradeceria mucho si pudieran darme consejos o sitios en internet en donde pueda encontrar informacion veridica.
> De antemano muchas gracias.

 Estimado lc1045: 
Un consejo de mi parte sería que no te metas a cultivar uva de mesa si es que no tienes el conocimiento técnico y la experiencia profesional para hacerlo, porque es un cultivo que demanda mucho conocimiento y una fuerte inversión, que no desearía que pierdas porque te dijeron que era un buen negocio. 
Si tienes buena platita guardada y te alcanza para pagar también a alguien de confianza que sí sepa sobre manejo y comercialización de uva red globe, entonces sí te aconsejaría lo mismo. 
Saludos

----------


## lc1045

> Estimado lc1045: 
> Un consejo de mi parte sería que no te metas a cultivar uva de mesa si es que no tienes el conocimiento técnico y la experiencia profesional para hacerlo, porque es un cultivo que demanda mucho conocimiento y una fuerte inversión, que no desearía que pierdas porque te dijeron que era un buen negocio. 
> Si tienes buena platita guardada y te alcanza para pagar también a alguien de confianza que sí sepa sobre manejo y comercialización de uva red globe, entonces sí te aconsejaría lo mismo. 
> Saludos

  Antetodo muchas gracias por la genuina respuesta. Pongamos que el dinero pudiera ser suficiente (creo, depende del costo por ha.) para 60/100 has. y que se incluyan los honorarios de un experto de confianza (tal vez Ud. me pudiera ayudar en este rubro) ; que retorno se podría obtener siendo realistas ? 
De antemano muchas gracias por la atención.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola de nuevo lc1045: 
¿Empezarías de 0 o entrarías a un campo sembrado con uva red globe? De todas formas no te puedo dar una respusta certera, porque no soy experto en el tema, pero debes tener en cuenta que el retorno dependerá de los precios que consigas en su momento en los mercados internacionales, que como comprenderás, varían semana a semana. 
Voy a consultar con mis hermanos para que me den unas cifras promedio de costo x ha y retornos, pero me parece que eso también dependerá de si vas a iniciar desde 0 el proyecto. 
Te respondo cuando haya conversado con ellos sobre el tema. 
Saludos

----------


## lc1045

Estimado Sr. Cilloniz,
efectivamente la idea que tengo es empezar de cero, pero no descartaria otra forma, siempre y cuando fuera rentable.
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Sr. Cilloniz,
> efectivamente la idea que tengo es empezar de cero, pero no descartaria otra forma, siempre y cuando fuera rentable.
> Saludos

 Como te decía, de que es rentable, es rentable... Lo que hay que saber es si vas a poder ser rentable y hasta cuándo va a ser rentable este negocio en el Perú... aunque por el momento el negocio sigue creciendo sostenidamente. 
Como también te decía, hay muchos factores que influyen en la rentabilidad; pero te respondo lo que pude averiguar hoy día con mis hermanos que conocen bastante del tema. 
El costo por Ha desde 0 el primer año es de aproximadamente US$50,000 (todo incluido) y de US$30,000 si es que tienes el terreno; y US$13,000 los años siguientes. Me comentaron que uno puede empezar a ser rentable entre el 2° y el 4° año, dependiendo de lo que quieras hacer y de cómo hayas manejado el campo. Por último, me comentaron que el retorno promedio por kilo actualmente es de US$1.30, aunque me dicen que es recomendable que los flujos no se hagan con retorno mayores a US$1.00 
Espero te sirva la información; pero si te decides a incursionar en este negocio, por favor comparte tus avances para poder ayudarte a la distancia. 
Saludos

----------

lc1045

----------


## erickllonag

Estimado Joaquin: 
Por lo que describes tienes un buen suelo y un buen sistema de riego ,esa es la base del cultivo. Pero hay puntos que tienes que definir que tipo de parronal tienes , tipo de conduccion. Es raro escuchar quemaduras en Red globe en Peru. Que condiciones de clima presenta tu region. Creo que te puedo ayudar , pero necesitaria mas datos sobre tu cultivo, clima y como has venido abonando y fertilizando tu cultivo. Que rendimientos haz tenido o esperas tener por referencia a la zona.
Te cuento aqui primer año 15000, 2 do año 22000 y del 3er año en adelante en promedio 30000 kilos por Hectarea. Logicamente va depender de la densidad del cultivo . Aqui se estila parron español 2X3 mts.

----------

lc1045

----------


## lc1045

Estimado Sr. Cilloniz, 
gracias por los datos, son oro puro para mi, respecto al precio del terreno,  se puede reducir bastante dependiendo de la zona.
Un amigo me comenta que en Ica se pueden obtener 40 toneladas x ha. sin comprometer la calidad de la uva ni la salud de la vid, Ud. que opina al respecto ?
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Sr. Cilloniz, 
> gracias por los datos, son oro puro para mi, respecto al precio del terreno, se puede reducir bastante dependiendo de la zona.
> Un amigo me comenta que en Ica se pueden obtener 40 toneladas x ha. sin comprometer la calidad de la uva ni la salud de la vid, Ud. que opina al respecto ?
> Saludos

 Estimado: Consulté con mis hermanos -porque yo no te puedo dar una opinión certera- y me dicen que sí es factible obtener 40 TM x ha, pero que es complicado. Con respecto a la sanidad de las plantas después de una cosecha así, no me hizo ninguna aclaración, por lo que entendí que también es factible; pero que no siempre es así... Recuerda que mucho influye el manejo agronómico y el clima en cada campaña. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Joaquin: 
> Por lo que describes tienes un buen suelo y un buen sistema de riego ,esa es la base del cultivo. Pero hay puntos que tienes que definir que tipo de parronal tienes , tipo de conduccion. Es raro escuchar quemaduras en Red globe en Peru. Que condiciones de clima presenta tu region. Creo que te puedo ayudar , pero necesitaria mas datos sobre tu cultivo, clima y como has venido abonando y fertilizando tu cultivo. Que rendimientos haz tenido o esperas tener por referencia a la zona.
> Te cuento aqui primer año 15000, 2 do año 22000 y del 3er año en adelante en promedio 30000 kilos por Hectarea. Logicamente va depender de la densidad del cultivo . Aqui se estila parron español 2X3 mts.

 Estimado erickllonag: 
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda en este tema, porque es difìcil que las personas intercambien información de este culltivo. Si fuera posible contar con tu apoyo para aclarar algunas dudas que se les presenten a los que participan en este foro, sería muy positivo para nosotros. 
Si te sirve de algo, te comento que quienes participan continuamente en AgroFórum.pe, demostrando conocimiento técnico de los tema y buena voluntad, generalmente recibe algunas oportunidades de negocio interesantes, que tal vez te podrían ser provechosas; como por ejemplo asesorìas pagadas. 
Por eso, espero poder verte seguido participando aquì, ya que es un tema de mucho interés que no cuenta con la información necesaria como para quienes desean incursionar en este negocio. 
Muchas gracias de nuevo por tu colaboración, y a ver si puedes ayudar también a lc1045 con la información que necesita aclarar, para que la compare con la informaciòn que yo he conseguido... Así es como se sacan conclusiones útiles en cada tema: contrastando opiniones. 
Saludos

----------


## Gonza

Estimados: por mi parte les puedo ayudar con mi experiencia, mi especialidad es la aplicación de productos fitosanitarios, reguladores de crecimiento y productos biológicos, como extracto de citricos, Trichoderma, etc. 
Por mi parte, apoyo a los productores de uva de mesa a implementar la tecnología de aplicación electrostatica ESS, USA en el Perú, desde que comence con esta tarea, hace más de 6 años ya esta tecnología es una realidad en todas las zonas productoras de uva, Arequipa, ICA, Chincha, Pisco, Trujillo, Choclayo, Piura. 
Los resultados son excelentes, esta tecnología esta produciendo una verdadera revolución en la producción de uva de mesa en el Perú. 
Tb. mananejo tecnología convencional para aplicación de productos, Equipos Pulverizadores, Rautop. 
Saludos, en lko que pueda apoyar, estoy disponible. 
Gonzalo Ramirez N.
Ing. Agrónomo
SOBITEC

----------


## Gonza

Sorry Chiclayo. 
Gonzalo

----------


## Gonza

Joaquin: te recomiendo que visites SIUVA 2011 en La Universidad Agraria La Molina, Lima. 
Yo estaré en nuestro stand, SOBITEC PERU SAC.  Equipos y Tecnología de Aplicación de Productos Fitosanitarios y reguladores de crecimientos, tecnología electrostática ESS, convencional Rautop. 
Nos vemos 
Saludos 
Gonzalo

----------


## joseluiscanales

bueno les puedo decir que la uva de mesa en si es un negocio muy rentable por los altos rendimientos obtenidos con un buen manejo y por la gran demanda de este producto como bien se dice el consto de instalacion desde el sistema de riego hasta la primera cosecha es de aproximadamente 30000 dolares pero ten en cuenta que con un buen manejo al primer año puedes cosechar 12000 kg y al segundo año puedes llegar a 30000 kg siendo tu consto de produccion de aproximadamente entre los gastos directos indirectos y imprevistos 11514 dolares la ha pero para una estimacion de produccion de 30000 kg por lo que es muy rentable es decir a partir del segundo año estas recuperando tu costo de instalacion y ya obteniendo algo de ganancias , por lo que los años siguientes ya estas reportando ingresos considerables ,tambien tienes que tener en cuenta el clima que tienes en tu zona seria bueno que tengas esos datos a la mano para que puedas programar tu epoca de poda y las caracteristicas del tipo de suelo que tienes para ver que patron se adapta mejor a tu tipo de suelo , te digo los datos de las condiciones climaticas para poder definir bien el tipo de formacion de planta que vas a a hacer en tu parron si es h doble h en radial o en jota porque si tienes problemas de luminosidad tus racimos no van a adquirir un buen color y lo recomendable seria una formacion en H para que entre iluminosidad,seria interesante poder seguir tus trabajos en la zona que piensas instalar tu proyecto, nosotros en la actualidad estamos instalando 200 has de uva red globe en la zona de chepen y instalamos 100 has de red globe en la zona de huchoa de ante mano estoy dispuesto a ayudarte en lo que consideres necesario y poder intercambiar experiencias

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## joseluiscanales

Diculpe a hay un problema con el ultimo formato que les envie hay que actualizar las fechas y algunos precios pero el manejo de la red globe esta detallado por cada etapa fenologica en ese archivo que les adjunte espero que le sirva de ayuda

----------


## joseluiscanales

disculpen no puedo subir los archivos voy a ver si los puedo subir de otra manera espero su comprencion*Presupuesto de Produccion 2010 - 2011**Gastos Directos**U.S. $*Gastos Indirectos*U.S. $**1.- Mano de Obra**1.-Gastos Administrativos*A)- Manejo de Cultivo3,957.60A)-Gerente Administrativo256.1B)- Labores Culturales231.20B)-Asesorias171.6C)-Mantenimiento Estructura157.55C)-Departamento Tecnico112.7*Costo Total**$4,346.35*D)-Contabilidad25.2E)-Guardianes76.8*2.- Gasto de Insumos*F)-Administrativos169.1A) - Agroquimicos2776.00G)- impuestos Autovaluos15.0B) - Fertilizantes1308.70H)-Otros157.1C) - Abonamiento de Fondo ( Guano 20 Tm )500.00*Costo Total**$983.7**Costo Total**$4,584.70**2.- Transporte del Personal*A)- Transporte del Personal42.7*3.- Gasto de Agua*A) - Consumo de Energía825.00*Costo Total**42.7**Costo Total**$825.00**3.- Eurepgap*A)- eurepgap50.9*4.- Gasto de Maquinaria*A) - Hora Maquina (Combustible y Mant.)377.39*Costo Total**50.9**Costo Total**$377.39**Total Gastos Indirectos**$1,077.4**Total Gastos Directos**$10,133.44**Total Gastos Indirectos**$1,077.4**Imprevistos 3%**$304.00**Costo Total  Por  Ha**$11,514.79*_Jose luis canales perez_*Jefe de Frutales DanPer*  VID  - RED GLOBE 
1º PODA 
01 hectarea*LABORES**JORNALES**HORAS TRACTOR*PODA  70 Plantas x persona 24JULIOSARMENTEO1PICADO DE SARMIENTOS*1**25**FERTILIZACION*MARZODE FONDO A LAMPA 1.5Preparacion,transporte,distribucion0.5*2**FERTIRIEGO*0,16 JOR X RIEGO4*4**GUANEO*MARZOMANUAL 20% DELA REA1VACIADO Y TAPADO1TRANPOSTE DEL GUANO*0.5**2**MANEJO DE LA CANOPIA HASTA COSECHA*DESBROTE - DESARCILLADO15SETIEMBREDESPEJE DE RACIMOS DESHOJE151º PENDULADO DE RACIMOS 262 º PENDULADO DE RACIMOS18AJUSTE DE CARGA ( RACIMOS )15ARREGLO DE RACIMOS ( FALSO HOMBRO)11ARREGLO DE RACIMOS ( RALEO )136OCTUBRE1º LEVANTE DE GUIAS3DESPUNTE3NOVIEMBREDESPEJE DE RACIMOS ( DESHOJE )62º LEVANTE DE GUIAS3PRE LIMPIA DE FRUTA  38plantas/jor  900 racimos 45DICIEMBREAbrir ventanas 3 veces 15LIMPIEZA DE FRUTA EN COSECHA 39COSECHA 50 jabas/persona51ENEROCargadores6*407**DESHIERBOS**6*GRADEO EN CRECIMIENTO VEGETATIVO ( 1 )1.5GRADEO EN COSECHA ( 2 )3*4.5*RIEGOSAGUA  DE POZO 16000 M3JORNALES DE RIEGO13.5LIMPIEZA DE MANGUERAS4TRATAMIENTO FITOSANITARIOMOCHILA121FUMIGADOAR PARADA431MANUAL ACIDO GIBERELICO15ESPOLVOREO DE AZUFRE19CONTROL DE MOSCA DE FRUTA10*42**41*GUARDIANIA*23*TOTAL*550**64*Jose luis canales perezJefe de Frutales DanperMil disculpas fue la unica manera que pude entregarles esta informacion espero que les sirva de ayuda , ah y yo particularmente pienso que la informacion que tengamos debemos dejarla correr para beneficios de todos los que apostamos por una agricultura que de mas desarrollo y bienestar a nuestras familias 
Atte
Ing Jose Luis Canales Perez
Jefe de Frutales DanPer
RPC 976386488

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Jose Luis: 
Pásame el archivo a mi correo con el mensaje que desees que se publique que yo hago la corrección, porque así es muy difícil entender. 
Si el problema es que el archivo no figura en tu computadora cuando lo quieres cargar, puede ser porque el archivo excel o word está en la versión 2007. Intenta guardando el archivo en la versión 2003 de Office, y vuelve a intentar cargarlo. 
Saludos y gracias por tus aportes al tema.

----------


## Gonza

Estimado José Luis: espero que estes muy bien. 
Estoy interesado en contactarte para enviarte cotización e información de la maquina pulverizadora electrostatica ESS, USA, para producción de uva de mesa, variedades con y sin semillas. 
Hoy por hoy un proyecto de uva de mesa para exportación debe considerar si o si implementar el uso de la tecnología de pulverización electrostática ESS. 
El productor o empresa que no cuente con esta tecnología de aplicación de bajo volumen y alta eficiencia, estará en desventaja con respecto a los que ya la tienen y utilizan con excelentes resultados. 
Cualquier información que tu u otro colega quiera recibir por favor me pueden contactar a través de este profesional y eficiente Portal. 
Saludos a todos  
Atte, 
Gonzalo Ramirez N.
Ing. Agr.
Fitopatologo
SOBITEC

----------


## joseluiscanales

Gonza disculapa en contestarte estoy interesado en tus equipos para el nuevo proyecto q estamos iniciando agradecería me enviaras la información a mi correo jcanales@danper.com

----------

Gonza

----------


## Gonza

Estimado José Luis: espero que estes muy bien, gracias por tu contacto e interés en nuestra tecnología de pulverización electrostática ESS y convencional con pulverizadores Rautop. 
Te comento que participaré en el SIUT, Simposio de la Uva Tropical, a realizarse en Piura el 12 y 13 de octubre, es decir, la próxima semana. En dicho evento, tendré la oportunidad de hacer una presentación sobre el uso de la tecnología electrostática en uva de mesa y la experiencia de los últimos 5 años desde que introducimos esta tecnología de aplicación. 
Espero poder vernos en Piura para el SIUT.  
Saludos cordiales 
Gonzalo Ramírez Navarro
Ing. Agr. Fitopatólogo
SOBITEC

----------


## Gonza

Estimados Colegas y Amigos: 
Les comento que el 12 y 13 de octubre de 2011, es decir, la próxima semana se va ha realizar el Simposio Internacional de la Uva de Mesa Tropical, en el Hotel Rio Verde de Piura, Perú. (Ver info en http://www.promango.org/4SIUT/index4SIUT.html ). 
Por mi parte el dia jueves 13 en la tarde, tendré la oportunidad de exponer sobre la tecnología de pulverización electrostática ESS en uva de mesa tropical. 
A todos los interesados en el cultivo de la uva de mesa tropical, les mando la info. 
Saludos cordiales 
Gonzalo Ramírez N.
Ing. Agrónomo
Fitopatólogo
SOBITEC

----------


## joseluiscanales

Gonzalo q tal te comento que si voy a asistir a simposium ahy estaremos conversando del tema de tus equipos, saludos.
JL

----------

Gonza

----------


## CARLOS SEBASTIAN FELIX

Hola Gonzalo como estas le saluda 
Carlos Sebatian Felix 
somos un grupo de ex trabajdores de INIA
ubicados en la ciudad de chincha 
especilaizados en plantaciones de uvas 
ofrecemos el servicio de desde el inicio de los sembrios con 
portainjertos de varios tipos luego lo injertamos 
con cualquier variedad de uva incluyendo 
la que Ud. solicita la Red Globe
cualquier consulta escribanos al correo cac_2@hotmail.com
gustoso le daremos las recomendaciones 
que ud solicite 
muchas gracias

----------

Gonza

----------


## CARLOS SEBASTIAN FELIX

jose luis escribenos al correo tambien podemos ayudarte en le tema que mencionas  cac_2@hotmail.com
nos dedicamos al injerto de todo tipo de uvas
gustoso te responderemos

----------


## Gonza

Hola Carlos: gracias por tu contacto. 
Por mi parte, estoy trabajando en la venta, asesoria de equipos de aplicación de productos fitosanitarios y reguladores de crecimiento en uva de mesa, paltos, cítricos, granados, mangos, cultivos de hortalizas, semilleros de hortalizas (tomate, pimiento), páprika, cebollas, etc. 
Tenemos equipos convencionales, hidráulicos de la marca Rautop y equipos de pulverización electrostáticos ESS. 
Otra área de la empresa es relacionada con la fitopatología, aqui ofrecemos productos y servicios para análisis de enfermedades, causadas por hongos, bacterias y virus.  
En lo que ustedes hacen lo importante es la calidad fitosanitaria  del material de propagación y de las variedades que se injertan, de manera que cuenten con material de propagación limpio, libre de virus y de otras enfermedades que se pueden transmitir a través del material de propagación. 
Cualquier consulta, estamos en contacto,  
Saludos cordiales 
Gonzalo Ramírez N.
Ing. Agrónomo
Fitopatólogo
SOBITEC
Nextel N° 406*7309  gonzalo.ramirez@sobitec.com

----------


## joaquin cid

Queridisimos internautas y un feliz año nuevo 2012. Me dirijo a cualquier empresarios o comerciantes para comunicarles. que soy un pequeño empresario español que quiere dedicarse al mundo de la uva de mesa. Con esto os quiero decir, que ofrezco un producto que es la reina de la mesa que la uva CLON 80 (uva cardinal) y uva BLACK MAGIG, no se si la conoceis, os garantizo que son uvas de extraordinario sabor y con una presentacion inmejorable, creo que mejor que la uva RED GLOBE. Con esto me dirijo a Vds para saber si estais interesados en comercializar mis uvas en vuestro pais. Seguro que tiene un calibre de grano superior, una textura de uva extraordinaria, y una presencia en la mesa inigualable. Si con esto no estais seguro de lo que estoy diciendo os invito a que vengais a mi finca y lo demuestro. Con mas y esperando respuesta, un cordial saludo.

----------

